# Musique pour un strip-tease



## Gribok (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon.

J'ai perdu un pari idiot portant sur le sujet mentionné ci-dessus, et il faudrait que je trouve quelque chose d'un peu plus original que _You Can Leave Your Hat On_ de Joe Cocker... :love: 

Une idée ? :rateau:


----------



## iMax (10 Novembre 2005)

Je tiens à préciser que Gribok m'a échappé... J'ai cédé pseudo et mot de passe et je ne suis aucunement impliqué dans le post ci-dessus...


----------



## krystof (10 Novembre 2005)

La danse des canards


----------



## kisco (10 Novembre 2005)

pas original non plus, mais :
"you sexy thing" de Hot Chocolate :love:


----------



## Gribok (10 Novembre 2005)

Mouais... Trop calme


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

au clair de la lune...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Sex bomb de tom Jones


----------



## Gribok (10 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La danse des canards





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> au clair de la lune...



Mais vous voulez rien dire ! 

Soyez sérieux, merde ! Cette question mérite la plus grande réflexion :rateau:


----------



## Gribok (10 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Sex bomb de tom Jones



En voila une bonne idée, je met une option dessus ! :rateau:

D'autres idées ? :love:


----------



## iKool (10 Novembre 2005)

Pas très original non plus : la panthère rose

Plus speed : "I want your sex"


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

one night in new-york city, mais ca demande un accessoire


----------



## Malow (10 Novembre 2005)

Heu...Déshabillez moi


----------



## Freelancer (10 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Heu...Déshabillez moi



demandé si gentiment :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous voulez rien dire !
> 
> Soyez sérieux, merde ! Cette question mérite la plus grande réflexion :rateau:



alors là, tu es franchement vexant...  :rateau:


----------



## chokobelle (10 Novembre 2005)

"Striptease" de Hawksley Workman  :love:


----------



## jahrom (10 Novembre 2005)

sans hésiter : Donna Summer, Love to love you baby


----------



## J-Marc (10 Novembre 2005)

Ca dépend de l'age de la dame...

18/30 ans : "Hello" de Lionel Richie, une valeur sûre :rose: :rose: 


au dessus de 60 ans, moins de lumière, et un bon requiem fera l'affaire   (Mozart, par Giulini, Bernstein ou Herreweghe)


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2005)

rod stewart
"do you think I'm sexy"...
Mieux encore, le meme morceau, mais la version des revolting cocks :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2005)

sans hésiter: "I don't want to have sex with you" de Soldout...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2005)

"too drunk to fuck"?
:rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Novembre 2005)

"Come Together" d'Aerosmith.... pourquoi pas...


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2005)

"who kiled Bambi?" des Sex-Pistols


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2005)

It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine), REM


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

et les peaches ?


----------



## imimi (10 Novembre 2005)

Lady Marmelade.  
en plus t'as le choix de la version.


----------



## hunjord (10 Novembre 2005)

pour un strip tease rythmé "in the night fiever", des bee gees... ,

DEs fois quand on a trop picolé avec les potes on fait n'importe quoi ca passe dans la boite à musique....


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2005)

"Je t'aime moi non plus..." de Mr Gainsbourg, c'est pas mal non ?


----------



## kisco (10 Novembre 2005)

"hard as rock" de AC/DC


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'allais le dire !
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Version _Dead Kennedy_ ou relooké _Nouvelle Vague_ ?



Pas de politique on a dit !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'allais le dire !
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Version _Dead Kennedy_ ou relooké _Nouvelle Vague_ ?


ah bah version originale c'est un peu plus complique de faire lascif et langoureux, hein...
perso je propose plus une reprise de chaipuqui (ils ont vraiment fait plein de trucs eux) pour un strip tease...
je dis ça, c'est vu les circonstances hein...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Novembre 2005)

Ah oui il ya bien sûr "Disco Inferno" (The tramps)! :love: 
En plus le morceau est interminable, tu peux prendre ton temps pour te foutre à oielp...


----------



## iMax (10 Novembre 2005)

Et Benny Hill ? :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (10 Novembre 2005)

"I wanna be your dog"


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

"Tomber la chemise" de Zebda


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

Nina Simone

Santana


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2005)

decades...


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

Annie Lennox : A Whiter Shade Of Pale

Bonnie Tyler et Kareen Antonn


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2005)

Bécassine, c'est ma cousine.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2005)

si t'es bien gaulé : stewball


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

tu as également le superbe  I Need You Tonight  de ZZ Top...


----------



## macarel (11 Novembre 2005)

Je propose "Show me your Pussy" , de Lords af Acid
Tot à fait adapté à la situation


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

«Tales of Taboo» de Karen Finley.

Certes un peu moins romantique...


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Mars Landing Party de Placebo (B-Side sur le single Taste in men)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

"All you need is love" ferait moins trivial !


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *"Bella Ciao"*



Quelle version ?

Celle-ci ?


----------



## macarel (11 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et les peaches ?


Ah, ça me fait penser à une autre: "Walking on the beaches (looking at the peaches)" The Stranglers
:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Novembre 2005)

si tu es circoncis: "they ain't making jews like Jesus anymore" de Kinky Friedman, c'est enlevé mais de circonstance...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si t'es bien gaulé : stewball


et si t'es mal gaulé : 
"faut pas pleurer comme ça", de Daniel Guichard...


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Novembre 2005)

Bon au final tu as choisi quelle chanson? On pourrait avoir les commentaires de celle à qui cela était destiné?  

Sinon... euh... p'tet Take my Breath away ou Unchained melody... mais pas sûr sûr que ça donne bien en strip-tease...
Et pourquoi pas un Barry White? Si ma mémoire est bonne, un des personnages d'Ally McBeal en faisait un sur "You're the first..."

A.


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

C'est pour quand ton strip tease ? que tu nous dises ce que tu as choisi comme musique !


----------



## joanes (12 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quelle version ?
> 
> Celle-ci ?



Magnifique, bravo, merci, que de souvenir....:love: :love:

Enfin une vraie chanson à texte.


----------



## elKBron (12 Novembre 2005)

je propose "chocolate salty balls" de Isaac Hayes... en memoire a South Park


----------



## dvd (12 Novembre 2005)

French Kiss de Lil Louis. (assez chaud par contre)


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2005)

J'comprends pas...

On dirait que ça te gene de marcher dans la boue...

Ondirait que ça te gene de diner "ravec" nous...


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Scorpions, "Still loving you", surtout quand le chanteur dit "ce soir, j'ai les pieds qui puent" :love:

Merci Stargazer, mon biquet, pour nous avoir livré la vraie nature des paroles de cette superbe chanson ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2005)

De rien ma poule !!


----------



## Gribok (18 Novembre 2005)

Merci mes lapins pour tous vos bons conseils :love:

Finalement, ce fût _These Boots Are Made For Walking_ de Nancy Sinatra.... :rateau:

Et j'ai cartonné


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Novembre 2005)

Balance la video....


----------



## Gribok (18 Novembre 2005)

Même pas dans tes rêves 
Je la garde pour moi celle-là :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Novembre 2005)

allez, quoi, fais peter merde!



alors voila, on file un coup de main, et juste un pov'merci, on a meme pas de quoi se moquer... pfff...


----------

